# Fishing Show



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

Paul Worsteling housed a tent full of tackle all 50% off,
i happened to have spent most of my time in there and picked up 
a daiwa regal 2000 ZA from $250 to $125  8) 
Instinct 20lb line which i am loving 
Jaco mini Glow Blade
owner weedless jigheads


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Was a bit claustrophobic in their tent, but nice score!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know if that much discount would still make go inside a tent with Paul.

You're a brave man, sir.

Congrats on the haul.


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Its was like being in a tin of sardines and like a tent sauna of death! :lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, they were packed in thick! Some good buys in there though. I got a baitcast rod for $100 that was not too bad. Could have lashed on a shim core rod for about $175.

However, after I left I went around the corner and found black run rods. Did anyone else check them out? They were awesome, and the prices were the best of the show.


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

I went to the show to but only got a few lures, blades and a subscription to vfm.

Also saw rhino there at the hobie display.

It was good but it was too focused on 4x4.

Thx
M4F


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Yes, they were packed in thick! Some good buys in there though. I got a baitcast rod for $100 that was not too bad. Could have lashed on a shim core rod for about $175.
> 
> However, after I left I went around the corner and found black run rods. Did anyone else check them out? They were awesome, and the prices were the best of the show.


Were they the ones in a small booth with the asian guy.
They looked sick, was on the tip of returning my reel to buy one  
Awesome components and ARGH I WANT ONE


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, that was the one. I badgered hoit's ear all the way back home how good they were!

I didn't get their details, so I contacted the event organisers and tracked down Matthew from the stand (the Korean gentleman was Kevin). If anyone is interested in looking at the black hole rod range, the web site is:

http://www.nsrod.co.kr (use google translator)

The rod I particularly liked was the hurricane (in the salt water lure casting range). On the NS rod web site I was particularly surprised to see a pic of a korean guy holding a snapper with a similar designed rod! They were amazing rods, you don't get those spec rods here. The Hurricane had low rider guides combined with micro's, it would cast like a freaking bullet. The handle setup was an interesting ergonomic hatchet style with stylish woven graphite tube under the split grip.

I really enjoyed seeing the rods and hope they do well bringing in some of the rods to local spec.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

wow those rods look amazing! i want one i want one i want one.
how much do you think i would be looking at to get my hands on one of these possibly in the 1-3 kilo range? also where in melbourne do they sell them?

cheers


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

mad4fishing said:


> I went to the show to but only got a few lures, blades and a subscription to vfm.
> 
> Also saw rhino there at the hobie display.
> 
> ...


I talked to Neil and Scott, but Rhino took a look at me, then kind of scurried off! :?


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

very well priced aswell


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

zipper said:


> wow those rods look amazing! i want one i want one i want one.
> how much do you think i would be looking at to get my hands on one of these possibly in the 1-3 kilo range? also where in melbourne do they sell them?
> 
> cheers


I think you might have missed the boat zipper! I think they were samples as they were very well priced. They were comparable to daiwa rods in the $300-500 spec, but the one I liked was only $165. They had an awesome saltiga spec jig rod for $300.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

ProSurfFisho said:


> I talked to Neil and Scott, but Rhino took a look at me, then kind of scurried off! :?


 :shock: That's a bit harsh PSF. It sounds like I saw you and bolted. I don't know what you look like as I've never met you before.

If you were talking to Neil and Scott I certainlly would not have interrupted. I would have been happy to talk to you all day long if you'd made yourself known to me, as others did. I invited you to do just that on two different forums.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Rhino said:


> ProSurfFisho said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to Neil and Scott, but Rhino took a look at me, then kind of scurried off! :?
> ...


I was kind of joking? Was fine talking to Neil and Scotty anyway, was keeping occupied.


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

ProSurfFisho said:


> Rhino said:
> 
> 
> > ProSurfFisho said:
> ...


Prosurf I would like to say in Rhino's defence he would not have done this deliberately.
I have only met Rhino through this forum and have found him to be very help on all issues.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

> I talked to Neil and Scott, but Rhino took a look at me, then kind of scurried off!


Wouldn't Blame him :lol: 
Dazza is a cool dude and would never do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

agreed, i know he didnt mean too


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Nah mate they are all lying. He is a mean bastard who wouldn't even drag his own mother out of a burning house :lol: :lol: 
To be honest he's alright 

Darren buddy, pal ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Nah mate they are all lying. He is a mean bastard who wouldn't even drag his own mother out of a burning house :lol: :lol: 
To be honest he's alright 

Darren buddy, pal ;-)


----------

